# Cobia rods



## Elisdaddyjohn

Two more Cobia Rods

Rod 3 Seeker PS85B, Fuji reel seat, Fuji K guides(black)
Split grip 225$

Rod 4 Seeker SSCLB90F, Pac Bay reel seat, Fuji K guides(black)
split grip 300$ (awesome king rod/light cobia)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## submariner

ok no problem


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn

No sir! Just made few extra rods this year. I have no problem removing them if this bothers anybody. Just let me know and there off!


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn

No Sir... Just made some extra rods thought I'd pass them on.
If this bothers anyone I have no issue with removing them.
Just let me know and they will be off.


----------



## Chris V

I'll sponsor his posts. He is a talented rod builder and with spring being here I suggested he post some.


----------



## Austin

Two observations.. It kind of looks like you glassed over the whole rod.. did you? If so, this increases the weight of the rods which is a no no in my opinion. Nowadays folks are after the lightest rod they can get. At least most of the ones I know.

I personally haven't seen any Ling fisherman really fond of the steel reel seats.

Other than that, they look awesome!

Just my 2c.


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn

Austin, the rods are finished top to bottom. The reason being is that it adds to the durability of the rod. Although it does add weight.... Just a little... It protects the blanks integrity. The aluminum reel seats are also a lot stronger then your standard "plastic" seats. Thanks Austin I've only been building rods for about a year. I have Kathy Kruse at the rod room for a lot of inspiration and John at J&M tackle they are amazing builders that keep me constantly trying to improve.
Thanks again


----------



## Billcollector

Putting finish from the tip to the butt does add a good bit of weight to the rod, not to mention it also affects the action of the rod. The seeker blanks have a protective clear coat over the paint layer and it is quite durable. No real need for finish on either of these blanks.


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn

One more step to insure longevity... I try not to cut corners and will warranty all my rods as I trust my builds and the component companies used to build them. Seeker does make extremely durable rod blanks...But all my personal rods get so beat up every year it makes sense to me to protect the blank from normal boat wear and tear, riding etc...


----------



## Billcollector

You will actually run into more problems using flexcoat to try and protect these rods than helping them. The finish will need to be replaced every few years. I built myself a PS85 4 years ago and I have put it through hell and the exposed blank doesn't have and scratches where not protected by Flexcoat.


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn

Thanks for the input Billcollector. Most often rods I see built by others are finished the same way... Tip to butt. I use threadmaster as my finish coat of choice. It's a thinner finish than flex coat brand but not as thin as Aftco. I feel it's a better quality and holds the thread color better/ longer. As I said I'm fairly new to this so any input is positive . Thanks again


----------



## Max Pace

I have one of Elisdaddyjohn cobia rods and it is beautiful and well built. I'm looking so forward to catching a cobia on it this year.


----------



## romadfishrman

What size reel seat is on rod 4? need a small, think an 18, to fit a 6k stella


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn

Its a 20... I built an identical rod for myself for a saltist 4500... Ill put one on in the am and let you know how it fits. It may be too large of a seat won't know for sure till I put it on... Would you like me to let ya know how it fits? I'll be outta town till Monday but will fit in the am and will let you know ASAP! Thanks, John


----------



## redfishking98

Hey u still have that rod for sale


----------



## Smitty81

Nice threadwork.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

This is a great deal for people who are looking for a king or a cobia rod. The prices are about the same amount you would pay for just the components.


----------

